# text in photoshop pixelated



## ralimage (Oct 26, 2007)

Hi ,

I am creating a document on photoshop 7 and the text that is created is not sharp, it appears pixelated. Even when I print out at highest quality it is not sharp. Is there something I can do to fix?

thanks,
Ralimage


----------



## alihamilton (Aug 10, 2007)

What resolution are you using to create the document? I usually use 300dpi and find the text prints beautifully.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Are you printing from the Photoshop psd file ..
Or did you save it ... then try to print it.

If So .. What file type did you save it as ??
You didn't Rasterize the Text layer ... did you ??

And .. Welcome to the TSG forum.


----------



## ralimage (Oct 26, 2007)

I have saved it as a psd file and printed that and I did not Rasterize text layer, is that the problem?


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

NO .. Rasterizing the Text might cause the problem.
Rasterizing it makes it a Pixel Image .. and not a Vector image.

What is the pixel height and width count of the psd Image ... 
and what physical size are you trying to print it at ??


----------



## ralimage (Oct 26, 2007)

I have text of various different sizes and all of it seems not sharp. The text ranges from 36 pt to 9 pt. The image size of one piece of text is W 754 H 679. I also notice my document size resolution is only at 72, could this be the problem? I am only printing a 8 1/2 x 11 legal letter size.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

754 pixels wide ... Will only print at 8.5 inch wide .. At ~90 pixels per inch.
754/8.5 = 89.88 (pixels per inch on the print)

Sounds like this is your problem ... You need more pixels to print.
300 ppi Printed ... is usually considered a really good print.
The non Rasterized text will adjust to fit the Print DPI ... Quickly stated.
Ignore the PS DPI (72) setting .. for now.

Did this make any sense ???

I'll PM you my Email address ... If you want, I'd like to see your psd file.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Try this as a Fix.
Copy your psd file to a Play psd file .. Dont want to mess with the original.

Then Change the Image size numbers till they agree with what I have shown.

From >>> To


----------



## ralimage (Oct 26, 2007)

I don't know how to copy as a Play PSD file?? 

rL


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Open your psd file ... Then save it as Play.psd ... (a new file name) ..
Then work on the Play.psd file
This will keep the original untouched.


----------



## lister (Aug 10, 2004)

or *Image > Duplicate*


----------

